# Flaming Cruze...



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

rofllllll


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Some people should be shot.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

oh that sounds horrible..


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

lets get a photoshopped pic of that!!!! hahaha


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Which trailer park did it pull out of? :uhh:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I would probably be kicked off of this forum if someone asked me to photoshop that, because I would probably go off on them! lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahahah this threads amazing!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

so do u like how my flames look? LMAO :tongue4:


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Quite the hypocrisy in this thread.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm all for individuality, but there's a line between that and tackiness.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

:iagree:


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm all for individuality, but there's a line between that and tackiness.


:iagree:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Next addition will be the AutoZone foe triple vents on the front fenders followed by chrome molding on every edge / seem of the car.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm all for individuality, but there's a line between that and tackiness.


I suppose you are the authority on what qualifies as either?

Those two things are not mutually exclusive of one another. Whomever put those flames on his/het car was expressing individuality just as someone with tinted tail lights is. Subjectively speaking, you might find one to be nice looking and one to be tacky, but they are both examples of the same expression.

Don't go saying one person should do something to their car because THEY like it then say the next "should be shot" because YOU don't like how it looks.

For what it is worth, if it looks like I imagine it looking, I doubt it is very appealing. That said, I've seen worse on this forum already. But who am I to say who is right or wrong in how they change the appearance of their car?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

:2cents:At least opinions are usually only worth 2 cents! :2cents:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You win, Bert. Everything's relative.


----------

